# محاضرات هامة في مجال الإطفاء والسلامة



## خيري الشريف (11 يونيو 2010)

4 الأنظمة التلقائية الثابتة
الاشتراطات الخاصة بمعدات الإطفاء والإنذار الجزء الثاني يناير 2006
الباب الرابع
الأنظمة التلقائية الثابتة
1/4 نظام مرشات المياه التلقائية
الاشتراطات الخاصة بمعدات الإطفاء والإنذار الجزء الثاني يناير 2006
الباب الرابع
الفصل الأول
نظام مرشات المياه التلقائية
1/4 نظام مرشات المياه التلقائية
الاشتراطات الخاصة بمعدات الإطفاء والإنذار الجزء الثاني يناير 2006
1/1/4 عام
1/1/1/4 تعريف
نظام مرشات المياه التلقائية هو نظام لمكافحة الحريق بالماء كوسيط للإطفاء، يتدفق هذا الماء من
رؤوس المرشات تحت ضغط وتدفق محسوبين لتغطية موقع الحريق، وتوزع هذه الرؤوس قريبة من
السقف، وتعمل على تغطية المساحة أسفلها كاملة بالماء، وتغذى هذه الرؤوس بواسطة شبكة من
الأنابيب  حسبت أقطارها هندسيًا، ويتوفر للنظام مصدر للمياه يعمل على تزويده بمعدل تدفق وضغط
وكمية كافية لإطفاء الحريق طبقًا لدرجة الخطورة للمنشأة.
2/1/1/4 الغرض
يركب هذا النظام بهدف حماية الأرواح والممتلكات في المنشآت، ويعمل هذا النظام على التدخل
الفوري تلقائيًا لإطفاء الحريق ضمن مساحة معينة تحدد سلفًا، حيث يحاصر منطقة الحريق ويحد من
انتشاره، ويعطي الفرصة بذلك لرجال مكافحة الحريق والإنقاذ بالتدخل.
3/1/1/4 التطبيق
يصلح نظام المرشات للتطبيق لمعظم أنواع الخطورة، الخفيفة والمتوسطة والعالية، ولا يصلح للتطبيق
في بعض أنواع الخطورة الخاصة، مثل حرائق بعض المواد الكيميائية التي تتفاعل مع الماء وتنتج
أبخرة سامة أو قابلة للاشتعال أو الانفجار. كما أنه لا يصلح لحرائق بعض المواد الصلبة وينصح بعدم
استعمال نظام المرشات لبعض أنواع الأجهزة الدقيقة مثل أجهزة الحاسب الآلي وآلات الطباعة
والتصوير الحساسة للماء، ويستبدل بأنظمة مكافحة أخرى لا يدخل فيها الماء كوسيط للإطفاء، إلا انه
يأتي في آخر القائمة لأنظمة مكافحة الحريق لهذه الأجهزة، حيث يمكن استخدامه في حالة عدم إمكانية
تطبيق الأنظمة الأخرى.
2/1/4 أنظمة المرشات
تنقسم أنظمة المرشات من حيث الأداء إلى الأنواع التالية:
1/2/1/4 نظام الشبكة الجارية
وهو النظام الأكثر شيوعًا، والأكثر بساطة وفعالية، يتكون هذا النظام من شبكة من الأنابيب تغذي
رؤوسا للمرشات موزعة على شبكة الأنابيب بانتظام، وترتبط هذه الشبكة بمصدر المياه، حيث تصل
المياه من المصدر إلى رؤوس المرشات بشكل دائم وعند حدوث الحريق تتأثر هذه المرشات
بالحرارة، فتفتح الرؤوس المتأثرة بالحرارة فقط، فيتدفق الماء على منطقة الحريق فورًا، ويعمل
انخفاض الضغط الحاصل في الشبكة على استمرار تدفق المياه تلقائيًا من المصدر إلى رؤوس
المرشات.


----------



## خيري الشريف (11 يونيو 2010)

وهو عبارة عن شبكة من الأنابيب موزعة عليها رؤوس المرشات بانتظام، وتحتوي على الهواء أو
النتروجين المضغوط. تكون شبكة المرشات داخل المنشأة خالية من الماء و يكون الماء محجوزًا عند
الصمام الرئيسي، يفتح الصمام الرئيسي عند انخفاض ضغط الغاز، حيث تتدفق المياه عبر الرؤوس
التي فتحت نتيجة للحريق، يستعمل هذا النظام عادة في الأماكن التي تنخفض فيها درجة الحرارة بحيث
تعمل على تجمد المياه داخل الشبكة، كما هو الحال في المخازن المبردة.
3/2/1/4 نظام الشبكة ذات التشغيل المسبق
عبارة عن شبكة من الأنابيب موزعة عليها رؤوس المرشات بانتظام وتحتوي على الهواء أو
النيتروجين المضغوط وتكون الشبكة عادة خالية من الماء، ويكون الماء متوقفًا عند الصمام الرئيسي،
بالإضافة إلى شبكة إنذار مساعدة توزع كاشفاتها كما توزع رؤوس المرشات وعند حدوث حريق
وانخفاض ضغط الغاز، وعمل جهاز الإنذار يفتح الصمام الرئيسي فيتدفق الماء عبر الرؤوس التي
فتحت نتيجة الحريق.
كما تستعمل في الأماكن التي يطلب فيها أن تكون الشبكة خالية من الماء، غير أنها تمتاز عن الشبكة
الخالية بكونها أكثر أمنًا من ناحية التشغيل الخاطئ لوجود جهاز الإنذار بالإضافة إلى شبكة الغاز.
4/2/1/4 نظام الشبكة المركبة (خالية ذات تشغيل مسبق)
لزيادة الحرص على عدم التشغيل دون حدوث الحريق، تعمل الشبكة كما هو موضح في الفقرة
3) بالإضافة إلى أن الشبكة مزودة بصمامي تحكم لا يعمل الجهاز إلا عند /2/1/ 2/2/1/4 ) و ( 4 )
فتحهما معًا وبنفس الوقت.
5/2/1/4 نظام الغمر المائي
هو أحد أنظمة المياه التلقائية، ونظرًا لأهميته، فقد أفرد له فصل مستقل، أنظر فصل نظام الغمر المائي
(الباب الرابع الفصل الثاني).
218
1/4 نظام مرشات المياه التلقائية
الاشتراطات الخاصة بمعدات الإطفاء والإنذار الجزء الثاني يناير 2006
3/1/4 تصنيف الخطورة
يعتمد تصنيف الخطورة للمنشآت التي ستحمى بنظام المرشات على المواد الإنشائية المستعملة في
البناء، ومحتويات المنشأة، وكمية هذه المحتويات وطبيعتها من حيث قابليتها للاحتراق، وكمية
الحرارة الناتجة عن احتراقها. وانطلاقًا مما تقدم يمكن تصنيف أنظمة المرشات تبعًا لدرجة الخطورة.
و تقسم الخطورة إلى ما يلي:
Lpc 1/3/1/4 تصنيف الخطورة حسب
(أ) الخطورة الخفيفة
حيث تكون المواد الداخلة في الإنشاء والمحتويات ذات قابلية ضعيفة للاحتراق، وإذا احترقت
تكون كمية الحرارة الناتجة قليلة نسبيًا.
(ب) الخطورة العادية
تكون المواد الداخلة في الإنشاء والمحتويات ذات قابلية عادية للاحتراق، وعند احتراقها تكون
كمية الحرارة الناتجة متوسطة نسبيًا، ويمكن تقسيم درجات الخطورة العادية إلى ثلاثة مجموعات
وهي:
1) الخطورة العادية (المجموعة الأولى) )
حيث تكون المواد الداخلة في الإنشاء والمحتويات ذات قابلية قليلة للاحتراق، وعند احتراقها
تكون كمية الحرارة الناتجة متوسطة نسبيًا. وفي حالة التخزين لا يزيد ارتفاع المواد المخزنة
عن 2.4 م.
2) الخطورة العادية (المجموعة الثانية) )
حيث تكون المواد الداخلة في الإنشاء والمحتويات ذات قابلية متوسطة للاحتراق، وعند
احتراقها تكون كمية الحرارة الناتجة متوسطة نسبيًا، وفي حالة التخزين، لا يزيد ارتفاع
المواد المخزنة عن 3.7 م.
3) الخطورة العادية (المجموعة الثالثة) )
حيث تكون المواد الداخلة في الإنشاء والمحتويات ذات قابلية كبيرة للاحتراق، وعند
احتراقها تكون كمية الحرارة الناتجة كبيرة نسبيا.ً
4) الخطورة العادية (المجموعة الثالثة الخاصة) )
(ج) الخطورة العالية
وتقسم إلى ما يلي:
1) الخطورة الناتجة عن التصنيع. )
2) الخطورة الناتجة عن التخزين. )
219
1/4 نظام مرشات المياه التلقائية
الاشتراطات الخاصة بمعدات الإطفاء والإنذار الجزء الثاني يناير 2006
nfpa 2/3/1/4 تصنيف الخطورة حسب
(أ) الخطورة الخفيفة
حيث تكون المواد الداخلة في الإنشاء والمحتويات ذات قابلية ضعيفة للاحتراق، وإذا احترقت
تكون كمية الحرارة الناتجة قليلة نسبيًا.
(ب) الخطورة العادية:
1) الخطورة العادية (المجموعة الأولى) )
حيث تكون المواد الداخلة في الإنشاء والمحتويات ذات قابلية قليلة للاحتراق، وعند احتراقها
تكون كمية الحرارة الناتجة متوسطة نسبيًا. وفي حالة التخزين لا يزيد ارتفاع المواد
المخزنة عن 2.5 م.
2) الخطورة العادية (المجموعة الثانية) )
حيث تكون المواد الداخلة في الإنشاء والمحتويات ذات قابلية متوسطة للاحتراق، وعند
احتراقها تكون كمية الحرارة الناتجة متوسطة نسبيًا، وفي حالة التخزين، لا يزيد ارتفاع
المواد المخزنة عن 3.7 م.
(ج) الخطورة العالية
1) الخطورة العالية (المجموعة الأولى) )
حيث تكون المواد الداخلة في الإنشاء والمحتويات ذات قابلية عالية جدًا للاحتراق وعند
احتراقها تكون كمية الحرارة الناتجة عالية جدًا ومصحوبة بغبار ومواد أخرى مما يؤدي
إلى احتمالية تولد الحرائق بمعدلات عالية من الانطلاق الحراري. وذلك في حالة عدم
وجود سوائل قابلة للاحتراق وسوائل قابلة للاشتعال أو وجودها بكميات قليلة.
2) الخطورة العالية (المجموعة الثانية) )
تعرف بالمنشآت والتي تحتوي على سوائل قابلة للاحتراق أو سوائل قابلة للاشتعال بكميات
متوسطة إلى عالية. أو في الأماكن التي ينتشر بها تواجد المواد المستقلة داخل حيز مغلق.
220
1/4 نظام مرشات المياه التلقائية
الاشتراطات الخاصة بمعدات الإطفاء والإنذار الجزء الثاني يناير 2006
4/1/4 مكونات نظام المرشات
يتكون نظام المرشات من الأجزاء الرئيسية التالية:
1/4/1/4 مصدر المياه
انظر مصادر المياه (الباب الثاني الفصل الأول).
2/4/1/4 شبكة الأنابيب
تتكون الشبكة من الأنابيب والوصلات بأنواعها المختلفة والصمامات والع ّ لاقات والمثبتات تكون
جميعها مطابقة لمواصفات المواد الصادرة عن جهة الاختصاص وتسمى أجزاء الشبكة تبعًا لأقطارها
.( 1 1 / وباتجاه تدفق الماء ( رئيسي موزع فرعي)، شكل ( 4
1 1) شبكة مرشات المياه التلقائية


----------



## خيري الشريف (11 يونيو 2010)

وهو عبارة عن شبكة من الأنابيب موزعة عليها رؤوس المرشات بانتظام، وتحتوي على الهواء أو
النتروجين المضغوط. تكون شبكة المرشات داخل المنشأة خالية من الماء و يكون الماء محجوزًا عند
الصمام الرئيسي، يفتح الصمام الرئيسي عند انخفاض ضغط الغاز، حيث تتدفق المياه عبر الرؤوس
التي فتحت نتيجة للحريق، يستعمل هذا النظام عادة في الأماكن التي تنخفض فيها درجة الحرارة بحيث
تعمل على تجمد المياه داخل الشبكة، كما هو الحال في المخازن المبردة.
3/2/1/4 نظام الشبكة ذات التشغيل المسبق
عبارة عن شبكة من الأنابيب موزعة عليها رؤوس المرشات بانتظام وتحتوي على الهواء أو
النيتروجين المضغوط وتكون الشبكة عادة خالية من الماء، ويكون الماء متوقفًا عند الصمام الرئيسي،
بالإضافة إلى شبكة إنذار مساعدة توزع كاشفاتها كما توزع رؤوس المرشات وعند حدوث حريق
وانخفاض ضغط الغاز، وعمل جهاز الإنذار يفتح الصمام الرئيسي فيتدفق الماء عبر الرؤوس التي
فتحت نتيجة الحريق.
كما تستعمل في الأماكن التي يطلب فيها أن تكون الشبكة خالية من الماء، غير أنها تمتاز عن الشبكة
الخالية بكونها أكثر أمنًا من ناحية التشغيل الخاطئ لوجود جهاز الإنذار بالإضافة إلى شبكة الغاز.
4/2/1/4 نظام الشبكة المركبة (خالية ذات تشغيل مسبق)
لزيادة الحرص على عدم التشغيل دون حدوث الحريق، تعمل الشبكة كما هو موضح في الفقرة
3) بالإضافة إلى أن الشبكة مزودة بصمامي تحكم لا يعمل الجهاز إلا عند /2/1/ 2/2/1/4 ) و ( 4 )
فتحهما معًا وبنفس الوقت.
5/2/1/4 نظام الغمر المائي
هو أحد أنظمة المياه التلقائية، ونظرًا لأهميته، فقد أفرد له فصل مستقل، أنظر فصل نظام الغمر المائي
(الباب الرابع الفصل الثاني).
218
1/4 نظام مرشات المياه التلقائية
الاشتراطات الخاصة بمعدات الإطفاء والإنذار الجزء الثاني يناير 2006
3/1/4 تصنيف الخطورة
يعتمد تصنيف الخطورة للمنشآت التي ستحمى بنظام المرشات على المواد الإنشائية المستعملة في
البناء، ومحتويات المنشأة، وكمية هذه المحتويات وطبيعتها من حيث قابليتها للاحتراق، وكمية
الحرارة الناتجة عن احتراقها. وانطلاقًا مما تقدم يمكن تصنيف أنظمة المرشات تبعًا لدرجة الخطورة.
و تقسم الخطورة إلى ما يلي:
Lpc 1/3/1/4 تصنيف الخطورة حسب
(أ) الخطورة الخفيفة
حيث تكون المواد الداخلة في الإنشاء والمحتويات ذات قابلية ضعيفة للاحتراق، وإذا احترقت
تكون كمية الحرارة الناتجة قليلة نسبيًا.
(ب) الخطورة العادية
تكون المواد الداخلة في الإنشاء والمحتويات ذات قابلية عادية للاحتراق، وعند احتراقها تكون
كمية الحرارة الناتجة متوسطة نسبيًا، ويمكن تقسيم درجات الخطورة العادية إلى ثلاثة مجموعات
وهي:
1) الخطورة العادية (المجموعة الأولى) )
حيث تكون المواد الداخلة في الإنشاء والمحتويات ذات قابلية قليلة للاحتراق، وعند احتراقها
تكون كمية الحرارة الناتجة متوسطة نسبيًا. وفي حالة التخزين لا يزيد ارتفاع المواد المخزنة
عن 2.4 م.
2) الخطورة العادية (المجموعة الثانية) )
حيث تكون المواد الداخلة في الإنشاء والمحتويات ذات قابلية متوسطة للاحتراق، وعند
احتراقها تكون كمية الحرارة الناتجة متوسطة نسبيًا، وفي حالة التخزين، لا يزيد ارتفاع
المواد المخزنة عن 3.7 م.
3) الخطورة العادية (المجموعة الثالثة) )
حيث تكون المواد الداخلة في الإنشاء والمحتويات ذات قابلية كبيرة للاحتراق، وعند
احتراقها تكون كمية الحرارة الناتجة كبيرة نسبيا.ً
4) الخطورة العادية (المجموعة الثالثة الخاصة) )
(ج) الخطورة العالية
وتقسم إلى ما يلي:
1) الخطورة الناتجة عن التصنيع. )
2) الخطورة الناتجة عن التخزين. )
219
1/4 نظام مرشات المياه التلقائية
الاشتراطات الخاصة بمعدات الإطفاء والإنذار الجزء الثاني يناير 2006
nfpa 2/3/1/4 تصنيف الخطورة حسب
(أ) الخطورة الخفيفة
حيث تكون المواد الداخلة في الإنشاء والمحتويات ذات قابلية ضعيفة للاحتراق، وإذا احترقت
تكون كمية الحرارة الناتجة قليلة نسبيًا.
(ب) الخطورة العادية:
1) الخطورة العادية (المجموعة الأولى) )
حيث تكون المواد الداخلة في الإنشاء والمحتويات ذات قابلية قليلة للاحتراق، وعند احتراقها
تكون كمية الحرارة الناتجة متوسطة نسبيًا. وفي حالة التخزين لا يزيد ارتفاع المواد
المخزنة عن 2.5 م.
2) الخطورة العادية (المجموعة الثانية) )
حيث تكون المواد الداخلة في الإنشاء والمحتويات ذات قابلية متوسطة للاحتراق، وعند
احتراقها تكون كمية الحرارة الناتجة متوسطة نسبيًا، وفي حالة التخزين، لا يزيد ارتفاع
المواد المخزنة عن 3.7 م.
(ج) الخطورة العالية
1) الخطورة العالية (المجموعة الأولى) )
حيث تكون المواد الداخلة في الإنشاء والمحتويات ذات قابلية عالية جدًا للاحتراق وعند
احتراقها تكون كمية الحرارة الناتجة عالية جدًا ومصحوبة بغبار ومواد أخرى مما يؤدي
إلى احتمالية تولد الحرائق بمعدلات عالية من الانطلاق الحراري. وذلك في حالة عدم
وجود سوائل قابلة للاحتراق وسوائل قابلة للاشتعال أو وجودها بكميات قليلة.
2) الخطورة العالية (المجموعة الثانية) )
تعرف بالمنشآت والتي تحتوي على سوائل قابلة للاحتراق أو سوائل قابلة للاشتعال بكميات
متوسطة إلى عالية. أو في الأماكن التي ينتشر بها تواجد المواد المستقلة داخل حيز مغلق.
220
1/4 نظام مرشات المياه التلقائية
الاشتراطات الخاصة بمعدات الإطفاء والإنذار الجزء الثاني يناير 2006


----------



## خيري الشريف (11 يونيو 2010)

نلتقي في معلومة جديدة ان شاء الله
ونستكمل الملف ان شاء الله


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (14 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً أخي العزيز على هذا التقديم الرائع.


----------



## agharieb (11 أكتوبر 2010)

ألف شكر جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (17 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور أخي العزيز
وأتمنى منك بأن تكون المحاضرات عبارة عن ملفات وورد منسقة لتظهر جمالية أكثر
ويمكن ادراج صور او مصورات توضيحية عند الحاجة
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## ecc1010 (9 مايو 2011)

اللهم إجعل مصر أمنة مطمئنة وسائر بلاد المسلمين إلى يوم الدين
اللهم ولى من يصلح البلاد والعباد
اللهم ولى خيارنا ولا تولى شرارنا
اللهم أمين وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hakamsgb (30 نوفمبر 2011)

تسلم


----------



## safety113 (1 ديسمبر 2011)

استاذنا الغالي
الف شكر
اذا احببت استاذ غسان وبعد اذن صاحب المقال
الكورس كامل عندي
13 جزء
اذا حبيت ساقوم بنشره ناطر ردك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (2 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور أخي أحمد
لا أظن أن الأخ خيري يمانع فهدفنا هو نشر العلم
يمكنك إضافة التفاصيل
مع تحياتي لجهودك


----------



## m-1357 (23 فبراير 2012)

اريد هذا الكتاب وجزء الله خير فان فى احتياج اليه بشكل شديد ود الاميل بتاعى *********************


----------



## al_7dad (26 فبراير 2012)

تسلم ياغالى على هذة الموضيع المفيدة
ربنا يبارك فيك ويذيدك علم كمان وكمان


----------



## يا الغالي (26 فبراير 2012)

اخي ، نتمنى ان تضع رابط ملف المحاضرات (ملف ورد او بوربوينت) في الموضوع لكي يستطيع الاعضاء الاستفادة من الملف مع الصور.


هذا رابط يتعلق في الموضوع يمكن يفيد الاعضاء
http://firesafetyeng.blogspot.com/2011/12/blog-post_5626.html


----------



## m-1357 (5 أبريل 2012)

والله انا نفسى فى الكتاب


----------



## m-1357 (5 أبريل 2012)

ولو حد يقدر يعرفنى اجيب الكتاب منين يكون جزء الله خير


----------



## m-1357 (5 أبريل 2012)

انا فى احتياج كبير اوى للكتاب كامل وجزاك الله خير  
[email protected]


----------

